# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Куда едет автобус???

## Sanych

Детям в саду был задан такой тест. Куда едет автобус на картинке??? 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
У взрослых были 2 основных ответа. Влево или Вправо. Некоторые даже предполагали, что автобус либо стоит, либо едет вперёд.

Дети же в саду очень быстро дали один простой ответ. Отвечаем на вопрос, потом смотрим ответ детей.

Ответ позже будет

----------


## Irina

Я бы никогда не додумалась

----------

